# Saludos desde España



## peloso (Oct 21, 2010)

Many of you are frokm USA. I've seen people from Portugal

Let's make this forum international.

I'm from Spain.

Hi you all!

Un saludo


----------



## TomasZ (Oct 17, 2010)

Jo soy Chileno....Well half, but I lived in Santiago for a long time


----------

